# Hope Neil is OK



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I’ve been watching the news and it looks like Florida took a 
pretty good hit from hurricane Charley.
I started to wonder how Neil made out.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea Ernie to he lives there to.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

all we can do right now is pray.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Ernieg lives in the Tampa area....not good. 

RG...any word from him?

Pray for our buds!

Greg


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

From what I heard and seen on TV it looks like Tampa Bay area fared out pretty darn good, and was spared being ground zero, but from Ernies last post he had secured his place as best he could and was heading inland and "SOUTH" and that would have placed him right in thr tract of Charlie or at least a lot closer to the worst stuff than he would have been if he stayed in Tampa area. Not good....


Old Charlie still has a good head of steam behind him, and lots of time to wreak more havoc, along the coast line........but I think the worst of the high winds are at least over, but hell, 75+ mph winds can still do a lot of damage...

Isn't Niel in the coastal area around Savannah?


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks so much for the thoughts..........we're north of Jacksonville and while we were in the track,once Charlie hit land way down on the sw coast.....it popped out around Daytona and went further off shore and passed us by. NANA 
Wind was only 38 knots at 1:00 am since it was a smallish tight storm. We've had northeasters worse than that.

The problems are REALLY bad down in Port Charlotte. Whole trailer parks of older folks that tried to ride it out. Media talked so much about Tampa,lotta folks south of there sat tight....well,Ol' Charlie stregnthed and hung a right way south of where he was supposed to.....Im afraid the death toll is going to be bad on this one.

Pray for those folks please........


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I just saw on CNN they were bringing in 60 body bags. Didn't say if they had found any bodies, but said they had to sift through all the rubble. Let's just hope the body bags are for a worst case senario and far more than what is actually needed.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ernies OK...I was wrong..he spent the night in Daytona at an ocean side motel on the top floor with a great view...well, the storm came right over top his room in the middle of the night and turned his stay into a nightmare....he thought he was getting away from it and it followed him home like a stray cat. H'll tell more when he gets back on line.

He's back home now and there is still a house, a boat and a canoe there...so all is well:thumbsup:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well thats great news .............Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well nice to hear our FL guys are all safe and sound.

They said we were sposed to get a ton of rain from this storm heading up the coast. It was sposted to start last night, and said we would have flood warnings.[south east of Albany NY, Hey, guess what? thats were I am] Well this morning dawned with clear skys, so looks like maybe it missed up.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Glad to hear both Neil and Ernie are OK. I used to think hurricanes were fun, but once you've been through one with real damage, the fun goes out of it. 

Our prayers for those people in harm's way, and for those who are helping out.

We were supposed to get the rain and flooding from Bernice last night, but it missed us, too. The humidity is gone this morning, and it looks like the best day of the summer so far!


----------

